# 1000 Islands 2005 Rally



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

*Which date do you prefer?*​
June 18th00.00%July 16th00.00%July 23rd114.29%Aug 6th00.00%Aug 13th114.29%Aug 20th00.00%Aug 27th114.29%Sep 3rd (labor Day)457.14%


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Dates identified are the Saturday of the weekend!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Wayne

Do you know of anyway of voting for multiple dates in a poll? I know at least 3 weekends that are good for me, but I could only vote for 1.

Thor


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Thor,

I don't. This is the first poll I've created. I would suggest voting for your preferred and then responding in a post with the other dates. We can review the responses and go from there.

In the end it looks like Labor day will actually work for us so that is what I voted for.

Wayne


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Wayne

Basically any weekend is good for me. We are planning on going camping most weekends during the summer and we really do not have a preference. The Important thing for is just to get out.









Thor


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I will have to check with the wife and come back to this. We have at least one week long trip in August. Maybe I will make it a little longer, and shoot over to Ivy Lea for a long weekend.

Tim


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

I am moving to NY in early June, the wife is following some time in late July. I did not vote becasue I have no idea what my fall work schedule will look like, but if available we will come.

Jared


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Jared

Let me be the 1st to Welcome you to this neck of the woods. action

Thor


----------

